# Allison MD3060 down shift point - Lugging



## jljeeper@msn.com (Jun 28, 2011)

I find myself having to either floor the accellerator pedal or manually downshift - on normal hiway driving or even worse in the mountains to force a lower gear. It seems to always be one gear higher than optimum. It shifts up too soon. Is this a tps adjustment? is there something that I could do myself to delay up shifts about 100 RPM or so during accel? or force it to downshift just a bit sooner when pressing down on the accel? I had to replace my ECM a few years ago and I'm not sure if this is where it started but it seems to me it has always been this way. I thought since I would be installing the Banks turbo/stinger - the added HP would fix the issue but now that I have more power (noticeably) it seems to still shift up too soon. Its like it wants to lug and throw a bit of smoke rather than drop a gear even during acceleration before I let off the throttle to cruise. instead I have to shift manually to avoid lugging. Thanks for any suggestions. 

Oh 
and the Econo Mode, I could never ever tell a differance between on or off. Is this normal? 

Jon 

1994 Southwind 
5.9 230 HP (now with Banks Stinger) 
MD3060 (6 speed)

PS
I moved this from General - I'm trying to figure out how to delete the duplicate post in General


----------



## Triple E (Jun 28, 2011)

Re: Allison MD3060 down shift point - Lugging

No problem Jon, it will be found.  There is a place for Allison Question under "General RVing".  Hopefully the allison expert will be on soon to answer your question.


----------

